# Uncle Andy is a Rockstar!



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I happy to report that my kid brother, the f-16 pilot has returned safely to Japan from Iraq. 

Here is a cool picture of him piloting his plane on the runway with his wife and other wives waiting for their pilots' returns-









My sister in-law looks so cool, she's the one wearing a dress coat and scarf, not the one with the baby in tow.

We are all very relieved to have him out of Iraq, and I am obviously very proud of his dedication to his extremely taxing job.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Very cool picture of your *hero* brother!

I'm so glad he's safe. lane:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and Jessie their yorkie has been doing pretty well herself.

Here she is in her "pilot" gear which of course Aunty Amy bought for her!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Great pictures Amy! 
I'm glad that your brother is home safe.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Amy, Congratulations to you and your family on your brother's safe return! that is one COOL picture!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, I'm glad your brother is back to safety! It makes my heart nearly burst with pride to see our brave patriots in uniform! Very cool photo!

Love little Jessie in his jacket, too!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That's good news, Amy. My cousin and her pilot DH are stationed in Japan. They both graduated from the Air Force Academy, but my cousin put her time and and got out. Her DH decided to stay in.
Is your brother staying there or does he get to come back to the states?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

That is great news!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool pic of your brother. Glad he is home. Love Jesse's pic.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a dramatic photo, Amy. I'm so glad your brother is safe and so appreciate the job he does for us all.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Amy, the pics of your brother and Jessie makes my hear swell with pride for you. Thank God he's home safe and sound.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amy,

What a blessing! Great picture!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amy-Your post brought tears to my eyes. Your brother and all of the brave men and women serving our country are in my prayers! Hugs to you all, I can't even begin to imagine the relief you're all feeling knowing he's safe with his wife and beloved doggie too.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Amy, I'm so glad to hear your brother is out of Iraq. What a cool photo!! And hearing that Jessie is doing well is just a wonderful bonus.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AH, what a RELIEF! This must be the sexiest comeback though!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Totally Maryam, like something out of a movie...

Yes, Judy Andy is living in Misawa Japan (he is also a graduate of the Academy) and will be for the next few years. Unfortunately he anticipates one more "vacation" to Iraq. Meanwhile, he has surprised his big sister with tickets to visit him in July! I am sooo excited. I've already begged my husband to promise he will clean out Posh's eyes each day and brush her at least two or three times while I'm gone. The dh is quite capable as these are really my biggest concerns.

Also, as many of you know through the political thread I'm a major pacifist and I have many objections to my darling brother being classified as a "weapon." However, I am extremely proud of his intelligence, hard work, and dedication to serve out his lifelong dream. Thanks for all of your support and kind words. I love this forum!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- I am so glad he is back safe and even more happy you get to go to Japan. Just stay away from Octopus balls even if everyone else is eating them ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Totally Maryam, like something out of a movie...
> 
> Yes, Judy Andy is living in Misawa Japan (he is also a graduate of the Academy) and will be for the next few years. Unfortunately he anticipates one more "vacation" to Iraq. Meanwhile, he has surprised his big sister with tickets to visit him in July! I am sooo excited. I've already begged my husband to promise he will clean out Posh's eyes each day and brush her at least two or three times while I'm gone. The dh is quite capable as these are really my biggest concerns.
> 
> Also, as many of you know through the political thread I'm a major pacifist and I have many objections to my darling brother being classified as a "weapon." However, I am extremely proud of his intelligence, hard work, and dedication to serve out his lifelong dream. Thanks for all of your support and kind words. I love this forum!


Amy-The support you show for your brother even though you disagree with his work shows how much you love him. It's a great testament to how accepting we can all be of others with different beliefs. No matter how anyone feels about the war I think we can all agree that we want all of our servicemen and women to come home safely to the families who love them.

Have a wonderful time visiting with your brother and SIL!!! Please tell him all of the "crazy dog people" are praying for his safety! :hug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, Amy! You guys must be so proud and relieved all at the same time. That's such an awesome picture.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, congrats on your brother's safe return. I'm sure you're relieved. I'm so glad Jessie is doing better. And what a cute outfit you found for her!
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy~ Awesome news and an awesome photo!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda thanks for the octo-ball advice  !

Ann thank you for such a thoughtful post.

Everyone thanks for your warm thoughts and kind posts. You all are awesome!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is an amazing photo - so touching! I'm very happy for you Amy - and for your brother and sister-in-law too. Every time my sister gets called to that region, it feels like I'm holding my breath for months. Thankfully, my brother has retired from the military, so we just have one active family member now.

How exciting that you will get to go see your brother too! (Don't worry about the octopus balls. Look out for the fermented soybean goop! LOL)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, what a great photo! So glad your brother is back safe and sound! And I am SO jealous of you!!! I've been wanting to go to Japan for years (I took a year of Japanese in college)... DH has gone, but not me! So unfair! :drama:

I'm still hoping to go one day... make sure to get lots of pics for us.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Soybean goop?! Yowza!

Lina I could use some of your Japanese language knowledge. If I could, I'd take you as my "translator," doesn't even matter if you didn't remember much from college...oh the pics we could take.

I am very excited and promise to take sooo many pictures. I'm just hoping Adam trusts me with the "good" camera. We have two "okay" ones, but I want the good one for this trip!

To be honest if the Octoballs or Soybean goop was deepfried...I think I could do it!


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Congratulations ..... Please thank your baby brother for all of us. I know what your mother must have been going through, the conflicting feelings of pride and fear. My daughter-in-law is in Iraq now and we are all praying for her save return.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amy, I'm *so* glad your brother is out of Iraq and safe. I know how much you worried about him. We all share your pride in him. That is one terrific photo that your family will always cherish. I'm glad to hear Jessie is doing well also. Great news about your brother!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So glad he is back, I hope he stays safe


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Glad he made it safely and I pray that he stays safe


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amazing pictures (of the plane and the yorkie) Glad to hear that your brother is safe and sound.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I know! I would love to take a trip throughout Asia just to photograph it someday. How amazing would that be?

I would love to be your "translator!" Can you pay for my plane ticket?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amy I'm so happy to hear your brother is out of combat safely! What a huge relief for you and all of your family.

That's an awesome photo too, who took it? Please pass on all of our gratitude and respect.

Beverly


----------

